
Siggo: A terminal GUI for signal-CLI, written in Go - illuminated
https://github.com/derricw/siggo
======
tombh
Can someone shed some light on the landscape here? I thought there were only 2
possible ways to use Signal; the mobile apps and the desktop. Is this CLI app
somehow talking to them? If anyone can make a client, then what's stopping
someone from building better mobile apps and indeed a web client!? Other than
of course the sheer effort that's involved obviously.

~~~
anfogoat
This uses signal-cli[0] (communication happens over D-Bus) and signal-cli in
turn uses a patched version of libsignal-service-java[1]. The latter might be
used in some of the clients provided by Signal (not sure) but the signal-cli +
libsignal-service-java combo talks to Signal servers instead of any apps
running locally.

Nothing is stopping you from building a web client for yourself.

[0]: [https://github.com/AsamK/signal-cli](https://github.com/AsamK/signal-
cli) [1]: [https://github.com/signalapp/libsignal-service-
java](https://github.com/signalapp/libsignal-service-java)

~~~
tombh
I guess libsignal-service-java might be used in the Android app?

~~~
anfogoat
That's what I was thinking too but then last commit was 7 months ago. Not sure
if any of the latest features would have required new code in libsignal-
service-java though.

------
stephc_int13
You don't need most of the lines drawn in this TUI. You should use slight
differences in background color instead.

Lines can be useful for separation, but in this case you should always favor
horizontal over vertical lines.

~~~
nyanpasu64
I dislike modern "flat" user interfaces which try to remove boxes and lines as
much as possible. It makes it harder to get oriented in an app, discern
hierarchy, and tell different regions apart. (Maybe reducing boxes saves
space, as long as you don't replace them with large regions of whitespace.)

I'm glad that
[https://raw.githubusercontent.com/derricw/siggo/master/media...](https://raw.githubusercontent.com/derricw/siggo/master/media/screenshot.jpg)
has boxes and line separators, and hope they don't get removed.

------
nikolay
Too bad Signal API does not bring unencrypted messages. I was also surprised
to discover that when you link new devices, you lose history. In general, I
ruined a month of text message history, which got into Signal with not way to
bring it back (I am referring to the unencrypted text messages).

~~~
stonewareslord
I am pertty sure signal backs up SMS messages and if you enable backups, it
looks like you might be able to extract them with this:
[https://github.com/xeals/signal-
back/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/xeals/signal-
back/blob/master/README.md)

Not great for the non tech-savvy, but I don’t know of any SMS backup strategy
that is

------
angott
Nice, looking forward to trying this. The Electron-based Mac client uses way
too much RAM for what it does.

~~~
sumduridisbare
Unfortunately I don't have MacOS building yet
[https://github.com/derricw/siggo/issues/6](https://github.com/derricw/siggo/issues/6)
but hopefully soon.

------
connor-brooks
Really nice work, I'll be using this a lot.

Thank you for this!

